# اسماء ومعانى



## ipraheem makram (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*قايين : اسم عبرى معناه مكسب.
هابيل : اسم عبرى معناه نسمة او نفخة.
شيثا : اسم سامى معناه معين او بديل.
انوش: اسم عبرى معناه رجل.
مهللئيل: اسم عبرى معناه حمدا لله.
اخنوخ: اسم عبرى معناه مكرس.
متوشالح: اسم سامى معناه رجل السهام.
بنيامين : اسم عبرى معناه ابن يدى اليمنى.
يهوذا : اسم عبرى معناه حمد وشكر.
يساكر :اسم عبرى معناه يعمل بأجرة.
دان :اسم عبرى معناه قاضى.
جاد : اسم عبرى معناه طالع حسنه.
اشير : اسم عبرى معناه سعيد.
يوسف : اسم عبرى معناه يزيد.
عثنيئيل: اسم عبرى معناه الله قوة.
القينى : اسم سامى معناه الحداد.
منوح : اسم عبرى معناه راحة.
شمشون : اسم عبرى معناه شمس.
دليلة : اسم عبرى معناه معشوقة او مدللة.
بوعز: اسم عبرى معناه ذو العزة او ذو الباس.
حنة : اسم عبرى معناه الحنان.
فينحاس : اسم مصرى معناه النوبى.
صموئيل : اسم عبرى معناه الله سامع.
يوئيل : اسم عبرى معناه يهوه هو الله.
عدلام : اسم عبرى معناه ملجأ.

نابال:اسم عبرى معناه غبى.
سليمان:اسم عبرى معناه رجل السلام.
يديديا:اسم عبرى معناه يهوه محبوب.
اخيتوفل:اسم عبرى معناه اخو الجهل.
ياكين:اسم عبرى معناه يثبت.
ملكوم:اسم كنعانى معناه ملككم وكان اله للعمونيين.
ايليا:اسم عبرى معناه الهى يهوه. 
ادرملك:اسم اكادى معناه ملك مقتدر.
شيحور:اسم مصرى معناه بحيرة حورس اطلق على نهر النيل.
الترشاثا:اسم فارسى معناه مخوف او محترم.
مردخاى:اسم بابلى معناه ملك للاله مردك.
استير:اسم فارسى معناه كوكب.
هامان:اسم فارسى يشير الى الاله العيلامى هامان.
ايوب:اسم عبرى معناه المضطهد وربما يعنى التائب.
اليفاز:اسم عبرى معناه الله ذهب نقى.
اليهو:اسم عبرى معناه هو الله.
باشان:اسم عبرى معناه ارض مستوية.
مصعر:اسم عبرى معناه الصغيروهو جبل فى الجليل.
صور:اسم سامى معناه صخر وهو اسم مدينة فينيقية.
مديان:اسم سامى معناه محكمة.
سيحون:اسم ملك من ملوك الاموريين.
لموئيل:اسم سامى معناه مكرس لله.
اشعياء:اسم عبرى معناه خلاص يهوه.
أرميا:اسم عبرى معناه الرب يؤسس.
جيروت:اسم عبرى معناه مرقب وهو مكان تستريح فيه القوافل.
خفرع:اسم عبرى معناه كاهن الشمس.
يعزير:اسم عبرى معناه يعين وهى مدينة من جلعاد.
مراثايم:اسم عبرى معناه عصيان مزدوج وهو اسم مجازى لبابل.
حزقيال:اسم عبرى معناه الله يقوى.
تموز:اسم اله البابليين وكان زوجا لاخته الاله عشتر.
فلطيا:اسم عبرى معناه يهوه قد اعتق.
دانيال:اسم عبرى معناه الله قضى.
بلطشاصر:اسم كلدانى معناه ليحفظ حياته.
هوشع:اسم عبرى معناه الرب المعين.
جومر:اسم عبرى معناه الله يكمل.
يزرعيل:اسم عبرى معناه الله يزرع.
لورحامه:اسم عبرى معناه من لا رحمة له.
لوعمى:اسم عبرى معناه ليس شعبى.
شلمان:اسم ملك من ملوك اشور.
كصبوييم:اسم عبرى معناه ظباء.
عاموس:اسم عبرى معناه حمل.
عوبديا:اسم عبرى معناه عبد يهوه.
يونان:الاسم العبرى منه يونة ومعناه حمامة.
ميخا:اسم عبرى معناه كيهوه.
ناحوم:اسم عبرى معناه معز.
حبقوق:اسم عبرى معناه يعانق.
صفنيا:اسم عبرى معناه يهوه يستر.
حجى:اسم عبرى معناه المولود فى يوم العيد.
زكريا:اسم عبرى معناه يهوه قد زكر.
ملاخى:اسم عبرى معناه رسولى او ملاكى.
مريم:اسم عبرى معناه عصيان.
يسوع:اسم عبرى معناه يهوه مخلص.
يوحنا:اسم عبرى معناه يهوه حنون.
سمعان:اسم عبرى معناه مستمع.
يعقوب:اسم عبرى معناه يحل محل.
متى:اسم عبرى اصله مثتيا الذى معناه عطية يهوه.
فيلبس:اسم يونانى معناه محب للخيل.
ثاوفيلس:اسم يونانى معناه محبوب من الله.
لعازر:اسم عبرى معناه من يعينه يهوه.
نثنائيل:اسم مشتق من الاسم العبرى نثنئيل ومعناه قد اعطى الله.
توما:اسم ارامى معناه التوأم.
حنانيا: اسم عبرى معناه يهوه قد انعم.
غمالائيل:اسم عبرى معناه مكافأة الله.
استفانوس:اسم عبرى معناه تاج او اكليل من الزهور.
كرنيليوس:اسم عبرى معناه مثل القرن متين.
اغابوس:اسم يونانى معناه محبة.
رودا: اسم يونانى معناه شجرة الورد.
برنابا:اسم ارامى معناه ابن الوعظ.
بولس:اسم لاتينى معناه الصغير.
ديونيسيوس:اسم يونانى معناه من يخص الاله .
اكيلا:اسم لاتينى معناه نسر.
يوستس:اسم لاتينى معناه عادل.
كريسبس:اسم لاتينى معناه مجعد الشعر.
ارسترخس:اسم يونانى معناه خير حاكم.
سوباترس:اسم يونانى معناه صالح الابوين.
افتيخوس:اسم يونانى معناه السعيد الطالع.
تيموثاوس:اسم يونانى معناه عابد الله.
بليعال:اسم يونانى معناه عديم الفائدة.
مرقس:اسم لاتينى معناه مطرقة.
يسطس:اسم لاتينى معناه عادل.
فليمون:اسم يونانى معناه محب.
والمجد للرب يسوع الى الابد
امين.*


----------



## فادية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى*

شكرا  جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى*

*



يوسف : اسم عبرى معناه يزيد.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

أنشاء الرب ولدى مستقبلآ :smil12:

شكرآ يا ابراهيم موضوع روعة 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## *mon mon* (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى*

شكرا ليكي يا فراشة ع الموضوع الجميل دة فعلا في ناس كتير متعرفش معني الاسم الي شايلاة


----------



## *mon mon* (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى*

وشكرا ليك يا ابراهيم


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى*

شو يعني اسم سامي بلا زحمة ؟؟


----------



## ipraheem makram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى*

*سام ​ 

لعل معناه " اسم " أو " ابن " وهو الابن الأكبر لنوح ( تك5: 32، 1أخ 1: 4، لو 3: 36) ، ومنه جاء اليهود وكل الأمم السامية . وكلما ذكرت أسماء أبناء نوح الثلاثة ، يذكر "سام" أولاً ( تك 9 : 18 ، 10 : 1 ... إلخ ) ولكن " أونكلوس "  (Onkelos) يرى – بناء على عبارة : " سام أبو كل بنى عابر أخو يافث الكبير " (تك 10: 21) أن " الكبير " تصف يافث وليس ساماً . وكان لسام خمسة أبناء : عيلام وأشور وأرفكشاد وأرام " ( تك 10: 22) . وقد سكنوا فى غربي أسيا من عيلام شرقاً إلى شواطئ البحر المتوسط غرباً . 

وكان نوح ابن خمس مئة سنة عندما ولد ساماً وحاماً ويافث ( تك 5: 32) . ومع أن سام كان زوجاً عند الطوفان ، إلا أنه لم يكن له أبناء . وقد تعاون هو ويافث أخوه فى ستر عورة أبيهما نوح عندما سكر وتعرى داخل خبائة، فرآه حام وأخبر أخويه بذلك ، وكأنه يهزأ بأبيه . أما سام ويافث فأخذا " الرداء ووضعاه على أكتافهما ومشيا إلى الوراء وسترا عورة أبيهما ووجهاهما إلى الوراء فلم يبصرا عورة أبيهما " فلم علم نوح بذلك بارك ساماً ويافث، ولعن حام فى شخص ابنه كنعان ( تك 9: 20-27) . 

وبعد الطوفان بسنتين ، وكان سام ابن مائة سنة ( تك 11: 10) ولد ابنه أرفكشاد ، وولد بنين فى خلال الخمسمائة السنة التى عاشها بعد ذلك . ويمكن أن نرى إتمام بركة نوح - بعد أن استرد وعيه – فى نسل سام ، فقد احتل أبناؤه سورية ( أرام) وليديا فى أسيا الصغرى ( لود)، وأرض الكلدانيين ( أرفكشاد ، وإن كان البعض يرون أن أرفكشاد ونسله سكنوا فى منطقة أرمينية ) ، وأشور ( أشور ) وجزءا من فارس ( عيلام ) ، وشبه جزيرة العرب
( يقطان بن عابر بن شالح بن أرفكشاد )  . ونقرأ فى سفر أخبار الايام الأول أن سام كان له أربعة أبناء آخرون ، هم : " عوص وحول وجاثر وماشك " ( 1أخ1: 17) ، ولكننا نعرف من سفر التكوين أن هؤلاء الأربعة كانوا ابناء لآرام ( تك 10: 23) ، فكانوا أحفاد لسام . ويبدو أن أولاد أرفكشاد عاشوا زمناً طويلاً فى سهول أرمينية، ثم انطلقوا من هذه البقعة فى كل اتجاه ، وبخاصة إلى الجنوب، على السفوح الشرقية لسلسة جبال " زاجروس " ، ومنها غرباً إلى أرض شنعار ( تك 11: 2) . وتدل الأبحاث الأثرية على أنه كان للساميين صلة بمصر منذ أقدم العصور ، وقد نقلوا حضارتها إلى سومر . 

وقد سكن الكنعانيون فى بعض هذه الأجزاء ، ولكن تحت سيادة الساميين ، وهكذا تحققت نبوة نوح (تك 9: 25-27) . ويبدو من الألواح التى وجدت فى كبدوكية أن الساميين ( الأشوريين ) سكنوا ايضا فى تلك المنطقة ، ولكن يبدو أنها كانت مستعمرة صغيرة لهم . ومع أن العيلاميين كانوا من نسل سام ، ألا أنهم لم يتكلموا لغة سامية ، بينما تكلم بها شعوب أخرى ليسوا من نسل سام ( مثل الكنعانيين ) 
*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى*

الكنعانيين حكو آشوري يعني !! اول مرة بسمع

بس شكرا كتير معلومات هااااااااائلة و معاني كتير حلوة بجد مشكور



> دانيال:اسم عبرى معناه الله قضى



ابنيييييييييييي المستقبلي 

شوكرن شوكرن


----------



## K A T Y (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسماء ومعانى*

_*شكرا ليك يا ابراهيم *_​ 
_*علي المعلومات الجميلة ديه*_​ 
_*ربنا يباركك*_​


----------

